# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Anyone Familiar With H5c2?

## Genimutt

I just received my mtdna results with a designation of H5c2. I'm very new to the subject and basic searches don't reveal much. 

Any info is appreciated. 

Thank you.

----------

